# Safety



## kayakpete (Apr 1, 2005)

Well, after 30 plus years of working with hand and power tools I made a huge mistake while using a laminate trimming router!  

Four weeks ago I ended up in the Emergency Room, having torn up my right index finger from the tip to the first knuckle. I did extensive damage to my finger tip as well as to the fingernail bed. After three hours in the hospital and 45 minutes of orthopedic surgery I was on my way to the pharmacy for pain killers. Let me tell you, after the local anesthetic wore off the pain was unbelievable! It was a very painful, costly mistake that will *NEVER* happen again!

I guess the moral is that no matter how long we use our tools or how safely we think we are using them, mishaps can and do happen.

I think I may pin the digital photos I took of my stitched up finger around the shop. Then, whenever I am about to turn on a machine I will be reminded to think about the proper operation of the tool I am about to use.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Sorry to hear of your injury kayakpete. That is called over cofidence. We all have it when it comes to are tools. I hope every one thinks before they do. Because all of us might be in the same situation some day. I have some scars from some thing I've done stupidly I had six stitches to prove it 23 years ago with a hatchet stuck in my knee. Almost cut the tendon and had to walk 1/2 a mile to the nearest house to get me some help. So in other words you don't know where you will be when it happens.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Accident*

Kayakpete, Sorry to hear of your accident but glad to hear it was no more serious than it was. And THANKS to you and Glenmore for reminding us to work SAFE.

Dave
the "Doctor"


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your injury Kayakpete, like Glenmore and Dave said.
I think I will share the one that got me and maybe others will do the same just to make the point BE SAFE.
The 6" x 24" Table Top Belt Sander got me and turn one of my fingers ends into saw dust to the 1st joint and part of the 2nd.
It's so quick,one min.I'm sanding and the next thing my finger was stuck in the base plate and the sanding belt and it was having lunch. 

Hope other will post, so we all can be SAFE by knowing what can just happen so quick.

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Safety first is the key to using any tools. I was cutting some thin strips of oak on my table saw when my hand slipped. It's not what you think... I was using a plastic push stick! The end of the push stick was mangled and I didn't get a scratch. At the minimum I would of lost a finger without that push stick. I always wear safety glasses and hearing protection when woodworking. I use disposable dust masks when sanding, even with my dust collection system. I hope all our members pay attention to this post!


----------

